# where to find ammo ( in-stock ) online



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

It may cost abit more than it did before the scare but if you really need a box for home defense and are looking for a particular round check out this site, i did a short video on the ammo seek and how it works


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Another site that is similar is: GunBot find 223 5.56 AR-15 ammo in stock


----------

